# TUTORIAL: Windows XP Services that can be Safely set to MANUAL!!!



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 21, 2005)

Guys!

When we install windows XP, there r many services running in background. Among them many services r useless and can be set *manual* to make our windows faster.

In this tutorial I'll tell u about the services which can be safely set to MANUAL.

*1.* Right-click on *My Computer* icon on desktop and select *Manage*, it'll open a window, in which goto: *Services & Application -> Services*. To disable or Set it to MANUAL, double-click on service and select What u want in *Startup* list box.
*
2.* U can also open the same by going to *Administrative Tools* and open *Computer Management*.

*NOTE: Always set the service to MANUAL, never disable it. So that whenever windows needs to start a service it can easily start and use it. If u set any service DISABLE, then windows can not enable it and will give ERROR...
Some service may be system dependent, like setting some services MANUAL can work on many systems but can make some systems not working if they required that service to run. Thats why always check the services one by one, and in case windows gives ERROR, u can re-enable that service by starting the system in SAFE MODE.*

_So here is the list of services that can be safely set to MANUAL (Many of them may be disabled automatically on some systems):

Continue Here:

_*Windows XP Services that can be Safely set to MANUAL*


----------



## godsownman (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks a lot will try it out tommorrow. Really need something like this to reduce the load.


----------



## anandk (Sep 22, 2005)

already discussed here in detail
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21415&highlight=services


----------



## DDIF (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Windows XP Services that can be Safely set to MANUAL!!!*

Though i knew that all but i appreciate your effort. It'll help newbies a lot. Keep it up bro!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Windows XP Services that can be Safely set to MANUAL!!!*

thnx.


----------



## caleb (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Windows XP Services that can be Safely set to MANUAL!!!*

Very helpful info for someone like me. Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Windows XP Services that can be Safely set to MANUAL!!!*

thnx for ur comments.


----------



## caleb (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Windows XP Services that can be Safely set to MANUAL!!!*



			
				Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> thnx for ur comments.


my pleasure


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Windows XP Services that can be Safely set to MANUAL!!!*

Hey..you didn't warn us that there would be side effects too....I connect to the internet by dialling a connection (bridge mode). That connection disappeared due to changing one of those services to manual, I don't know which one, probably due to DLTC or Remote registry. I've reverted all the changes. Now its working fine.

An advice to you - Before posting, check whether your tutorial is general or system specific. A tutorial should contain all precautions and should be tested in various conditions befroe posting, specially when it relates to system critical processes.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Windows XP Services that can be Safely set to MANUAL!!!*

^^ And I think u forgot to read it in the first post:



> *NOTE:- Always set the service to MANUAL, never disable it. So that whenever windows needs to start a service it can easily start and use it. If u set ne service DISABLE, then windows can not enable it and will give ERROR...
> Some service may be system dependent, like setting some services MANUAL can work on many systems but can make some systems not working if they required that service to run. Thats why always check the services one by one, and in case windows gives ERROR, u can re-enable that service by starting the system in SAFE MODE.*


----------



## abhishek_del (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Windows XP Services that can be Safely set to MANUAL!!!*

thanks a lot for sharing


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Windows XP Services that can be Safely set to MANUAL!!!*

Thnx Vishal...


----------



## Liggy (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Windows XP Services that can be Safely set to MANUAL!!!*

Umm I'm missing the upload manager service, I take it that is a 3rd party piece of software?  Also if you are directly connected (with Ethernet or have dial-up) you could also just disable the wireless zero.  I don't even know why it runs mycomputer has no wireless card.


----------



## sauravktr (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Windows XP Services that can be Safely set to MANUAL!!!*

already know that.......anyway thanks...


----------

